# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Standaard koud

## jans

als ik bijvoorbeeld drie minuten op de computer bezig ben heb ik vervolgens standaard last van een avond íjskoude handen en vingers. ik ben er al aardig aan gewend maar het blijft rot, ook bijvoorbeeld voor mijn vriend...
hiernaast heb ik standaard koude voeten, nou zit dit kwaaltje wel een beetje in de familie maar een huiselijk/niet huiselijk middeltje wat dit tegengaat zou heel welkom zijn. 
misschien hebben meer mensen hier last van en hebben ze goede remedies gevonden? graag zou ik reacties willen ontvangen 
b.v.d.
gr. janneke (18jr.)

----------


## Leontien

Hoi Janneke,

Ik heb ook last van koude handen achter de computer. Het wordt dan steeds moeilijker om je vingers te bewegen. Ik heb er nooit iets tegen gedaan. Wel heb ik ooit eens van een studiegenoot gehoord dat zij te kleine bloedvaten had. Daardoor kon er niet genoeg bloed stromen naar de vingers. Zij is ermee naar het ziekenhuis geweest. Haar bloedvaten werden verbreed. Misschien is dit ook wat er bij ons aan de hand is. Succes ermee. 
Gr. Leontien.

----------


## mailtruusje

Hoi!

ik heb ook altijd koude handen en voeten, maar dat komt eigg omdat ik te dun ben, zou dat het bij jullie ook kunnen zijn? 

groetjes!

----------


## Mortat

Je zou dunne katoenen handschoentjes kunnen proberen. En als dat niet echt helpt, dan kan je in speciale winkels kleine zakjes met een soort van zand erin halen. Die gebruiken mensen vaak tijdens bergwandelingen voor in de schoenen. Als je die zakjes schudt, worden ze helemaal warm, dus ideaal tegen koude voeten. Heerlijk als je in de winter een half uur op de bus staat te wachten  :Smile:

----------


## mailtruusje

umm.. mizgien wel n goeie tip ja, alleeen met dunne handschoentjes gaan lopen, tsja.. dat doe je ook niezow snel.. hebben jullie dan ook een ondertemperatuur, van onder de 36,5 graden gemiddeld of alleen koude handen en voeten??

groetjes!

----------


## LaBelleVita

wrijf je handen en voeten regelmatig eens goed in met body lotion, die zal meer warmte geven aan je handen en voeten.

Jana

----------


## belladonna

ik heb het ook echt mega koud. Ben vrij dun, maar dat ben ik altijd al geweest. Verder slik ik elke dag vitamine en eet ik goed. Ik slaap wel slecht, en ik moet ongesteld worden. Maar weet iemand of je door menstruatie ook mega koud kan hebben voordat ik aan vernauwde bloedvaten ga denken??

Groetjes

----------

